# Sony a77 Landscape lens



## oldman56 (Jan 28, 2012)

I just got a Sony a77, and was wondering what would be a great landscape lens to get?


----------



## LINYBIMMER (Jan 28, 2012)

Here. let me google that for you: Let me google that for you

You're welcome.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 28, 2012)

SAL-1680Z | SAL-1680Z - Carl Zeiss® Vario-Sonnar T* DT 16-80mm f/3.5-4.5 Zoom Lens | Sony | Sony Store USA


----------



## cosmonaut (Jan 28, 2012)

The Sigma 8-16mm seems to have found a permanent place on my a77.


----------



## oldman56 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 30, 2012)

Id go with the 10-20 mm f3.5 sigma. The 8-16 is good too but then you have variable aperture. I like to keep things fixed if possible. Price is about the same for both. There is always the Zeiss 16-35mm f2.8. Really good all around lens. You cant go wrong with Zeiss.


----------

